# DIY Suggestion - Active Aerodynamics



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have not heard of anyone doing this. I am curious of why someone would want to do this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

titanman2789 said:


> I have not heard of anyone doing this. I am curious of why someone would want to do this?


For towing, possibly?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Edward said:


> For towing, possibly?


I may not be the brightest bulb on the Christmas Tree, but how would you tow anything with your shutters???


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I may not be the brightest bulb on the Christmas Tree, but how would you tow anything with your shutters???


I was thinking you would want them locked in the open position while towing. It was just a guess though.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Only manual trans cars can be towed, autos have to have the front wheels lifted IIRC..


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Only manual trans cars can be towed, autos have to have the front wheels lifted IIRC..


LOL. True! But I mean like towing a boat behind the car.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Edward said:


> LOL. True! But I mean like towing a boat behind the car.


If it were me I wouldn't want to change anything especially if you are going to be adding weight and stress to the motor.. I would just let the car, computer and shutters do their thing and keep on keeping down the road..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Although it would be really cool to get 40+ mpg while towing a boat..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Rather pointless. The shutters will open when the radiator temperature gets too high, so even if you were towing, the car would keep the engine cool enough.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if it applies to boats, but my owners manual says (page 9-70) regarding trailer towing with the Economy model or Diesel "THIS VEHICLE IS NEITHER DESIGNED NOR INTENDED TO TOW A TRAILER".
Check with your dealer this might affect the warranty.


----------

